# Tool for 8" Nails/Spikes



## Jetcharger (Apr 17, 2007)

I 'm working on a job that requires hammering 8" nails. Does anyone know if there is a Palm Nailer or other power assisted nailing tool that is large enough to handle this size nail? Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## GreenW00D (Aug 2, 2007)

I dont know of any manufactured tools, but something homemade might work along with your palm nailer.


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

This bad boy will shoot up to a 6 1/4" nail, I don't know of any nail gun that fires anything bigger than that.









A palm nailer might be your only option. Besides hand driving them.


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Dec 9, 2005)

22 oz framer. Gotta use the real guns.....


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Biceps and forearms.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I have done a few jobs where 40d's were used. They are only 5 or 6 inches long. I used a my hammer some guys used a 2-4 pound mini jack. 
I wouldn't worry to much becuase those types of spikes require a pilot hole to be drilled.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

RobertCDF said:


> Biceps and forearms.


 You have to use all that I just put a extra flick of the pinkie finger muscle upon impact.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

DrewD said:


> This bad boy will shoot up to a 6 1/4" nail, I don't know of any nail gun that fires anything bigger than that.


Wow... that's a $1,500 dollar gun.


----------



## Scott Young (Dec 23, 2005)

my palm nailer will drive them. it is a bostitch and has a large head attachment.

also my 22 oz drives them.


----------



## BigMikeB (Aug 1, 2007)

I have used a 32oz engineers hammer in the past.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

How many are you driving 1 or 100? It makes a difference on a suggested approach. When I was driving 10" galv spikes for landscape timbers, I used my hitachi demo hammer, it uses the hex head bits. I just stuck the nail in the end where the bit goes, and it drove them in until about 3/4" stuck out. The I broke out the "real guns" and a 16 oz. hammer and "finished" em with that.:thumbsup::whistling


----------

